# must see video!!!



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

kid tells mom about deer hunt!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i cant get enough of this! between the "cha-ching" the "we gotta track its blood" and "i get to cut open my first one" with enthusiasm just makes me smile!!!


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

thats great


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a 2 year old daughter that I HOPE is going to be that enthusiastic about going deer hunting with daddy in the years to come !!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good video man,,way to go..


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great video!! I just showed my wife and daughter. Teach a kid to hunt and you wont have to hunt for them when there older.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job well done Dad


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

That's a super video Wave,that boy sounds like he want to be a butcher some day Great job taking them out with you like that.Good going pops!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

sorry guys, these,unfortunately are NOT my kids nor do i know who they are!!! just loved the exitement and had to share...


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Great video. Reminds me of when I took my twin 6 year old daughters out squirrel hunting last year. I got 2 squirrels and they each had one by the tail running through the field on the way back to grandma's house. They were just swinging the "Hammy's" around. (that's the squirrel from the Over the Hedge movie)!#


----------

